# Burned out with this shit



## JanuaryBell (Apr 28, 2015)

I got to rant so here it goes... I am fucking tired of fear. Not my fear, but everyone else's fear that somehow seems to bleed into my psyche via osmosis, and it shits on my state of mind. It's one thing for my family to be worried about me, and I appreciate that, but that's not it. It's people constantly passing judgment because they see a lone female with a backpack. They tell me the world is too dangerous, and then they tell me about some school shooting that happened last year or some shit. I've been out school for fuck ages! The last time I wasted time with someone was some bag lady telling me one horror story after another. She had no teeth in her head. I can't remember the last time I had a drink or smoked one. I stay sober on the road so what it's my fucking choice to live this way. I got shit for living by myself in a house because I'm a 20ish looking chick . All of sudden I'm a walking rape victim because I don't bother to bat eyes with the closest human with a dick attached to their groin. I'm not guy bashing or anything. This is just dead weight that has to go. Fuck fear and all of its insidious forms.


----------



## Tude (Apr 28, 2015)

hey we have a new member here @wanderingbroke - she's been nomadic for 11 years and she has a lovely blog as well. Maybe you might want to talk to her on this. She seems very cool.


----------



## JanuaryBell (Apr 28, 2015)

Tude said:


> hey we have a new member here @wanderingbroke - she's been nomadic for 11 years and she has a lovely blog as well. Maybe you might want to talk to her on this. She seems very cool.


I'll definitely check out her blog. Yup. Wanderingbroke. That sounds about right. It's just that lately I've been ragged on more so now by both bums and the housed alike who have never traveled before. Had to get if off my chest though.


----------



## spectacular (Apr 28, 2015)

Asking people for their opinions is another step to eliminating their bs. Just gotta grow them guts it happens naturally


----------



## spectacular (Apr 28, 2015)

bizzolizzo said:


> Asking people for their opinions is another step to eliminating their bs. Just gotta grow them guts it happens naturally


But u already know all that. *unsolicited opinions*


----------



## Kal (Apr 28, 2015)

Fuck people who are afraid of everything. If I was afraid of everything I would get a full time job and a house and I then I would go crazy.


----------



## sandpaper cowboy (Apr 28, 2015)

Deleted


----------



## Wawa (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you for this post.

Fairly recently I spent a long, frustrated night, storming around Eugene, unable to sleeping, trying to think of SOMETHING to say to all the potentially well meaning people who tell me to be careful in a world they mostly avoid living in. "Hey thanks for the warning but do you realize you are acting as a vehicle for fear based propaganda?" "How many people do you know have been randomly murdered by strangers?", maybe just "mind your own fucking business"? That's more how I feel about it, but hell there is no getting through. I say the world ain't so scary, they say "Oh you are so brave!". No I'm not, I just have an understanding of real over perceived danger.

I'm fucking sick of the assumption that half the worlds population has some sort of dick-based deficiency and can't live a full life without an escort. THIS IS MY ENTIRE LIFE, people. Being a woman isn't something I'll outgrow eventually, then I can be free and safe. This is all I have in the world, just like everyone else, so don't tell me what to do with it. Don't fucking tell my I'm brave for going about my business like every other person on the planet because it'll just make me pity you and contempt sucks.

And to all the women who want to change men in order to make their own lives different? Fuck that, live your own life and stop telling your daughters to be afraid.

Again, thanks for this post. Needed to hear it, needed to get my own words out. Happy trails.


----------



## Odin (Apr 29, 2015)

JanuaryBell said:


> This is just dead weight that has to go. Fuck fear and all of its insidious forms.



I agree, those that needlessly try to exaggerate the situation are manifesting they're own insecurities and fears and projecting them on to you.



Wawa said:


> I'm fucking sick of the assumption that half the worlds population has some sort of dick-based deficiency and can't live a full life without an escort.



People need to stop being brainwashed into societies roles...
The world is a mixed bag. Different people with different capabilities, regardless of gender identity.
Discovering that spark that allows you to take on challenges and adventures is a greatness in the human spirit. For all.



Wawa said:


> And to all the women who want to change men in order to make their own lives different? Fuck that, live your own life and stop telling your daughters to be afraid.



Excellent.


----------



## Cree (Apr 29, 2015)

Your life....Your rules


----------

